# Home Made BBQ Sauce



## huntdean (Aug 25, 2012)

I made the Memphis #1 sauce that is in Jeff's book. I am going to use it on my first Boston But that I am smoking tomorrow. I noticed on all the sauces that they are only good in the fridge for three to for weeks. Why is this?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

No preservatives....   Good natural food....   Dave


----------



## huntdean (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. That makes sense.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 26, 2012)

Neither good pulled pork or good sauce should not last anywhere near 3 weeks!!!!  Should be long gone in a matter of days....


----------



## rstr hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

huntdean said:


> I made the Memphis #1 sauce that is in Jeff's book. I am going to use it on my first Boston But that I am smoking tomorrow. I noticed on all the sauces that they are only good in the fridge for three to for weeks. Why is this?


How was it on the pulled pork.  Just tried this sauce tonight and think it would be awesome on pulled pork.


----------



## huntdean (Aug 27, 2012)

The sauce was great on pork. I plan on making the #2 sauce next.


----------

